# Froggy 318 2010 welcher Steuersatz für 1.5 Gabel



## ODWFroggy (16. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Lappierre Froggy aus dem BJ 2010 und möchte eine Gabel einbauen mit einem durchgehenden 1.5 Steuerrohr. Standardmäßig ist 1.5 taped verbaut. Brauche ich einen nun speziellen Steuersatz um die neue gabel einzubauen? Was würdet ihr empfehlen? hab irgenwie kein plan und will nichts falsches bestellen.

Danke schon mal
Chris


----------



## Ariles (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo Chris,

einfach oberen Steuersatz gegen einen 1,5er tauschen, die Lagerschale sollte 49, 65 haben. Hope hat da diese einzelnen Steuersätze.......einfach mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

